# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Nhận gia công CNC, gia công khuôn mẫu giá cạnh tranh tại HN

## hardfarmer

Chúng tôi nhận gia công CNC, khuôn mẫu nhựa, gia công ép nhựa uy tín, cạnh tranh khu vực Hà Nội.
Liên hệ: Mr Phương 0919629988
http://microtechvn.net

----------

